# فكره سريعه عن أوانى المذبح



## red_pansy (13 أغسطس 2007)

+++أولا المذبح ++
بدأ فكره المذابح مع شعور الانسان بحاجته الى استرضاء الرب وتقديم الشكر لعظمته .
1)بنى نوح مذبحا للرب بعد خروجه من الفلك (تك 20:8)
2)بنى ابراهيم مذبحا للرب بعد خروجه من أرضه وعشيرته (تك 7:12) ، وبنى مذبح فى بلوطات مرا لما افترق عن لوط ، وبنى مذبح فى أرض المريا حيث كان سيقدم اسحق ذبيحه (تك 9:22)
3)بنى اسحق مذبحا للرب فى بئر سبع (تك 25:26 )
4)بنى يعقوب مذبحا للرب فى الذى رآه فيه ودعاه بيت ايل (تك17:28 ) ، وبنى مذبحا للرب عند عودته من شكيم وظهور الرب له عند هروبه من ارضه (تك7:35 )
5)أمر الرب موسى بعد تسليمه الشريعه باقامة مذبح فى المسكن (خر 1:27)
6)صنع سليمان مذبح فى الهيكل الذى بناه بأمر الرب (1مل 48:7)
:new5: :new5: :new5: :new5: :new5:
أ)المذبح المسيحى :
+ وهو المذبح الذى تقدم عليه الذبيحة الحقيقيه التى سلمها السيد المسيح له المجد ليله الامه ليصنعوه لذكره (لو 19:22 ) 
وعلى هذا الرسم سار التلاميذ وخلفاؤهم من بعدهم لكى توزع مائدة ذبيحة الجلجثة وبركاتها على كل واحد من المؤمنين .
ويقام المذبح فى وسط الهيكل غير ملاصق للحائط الشرقى كخشبه الصليب الذى ارتفع عليه السيد المسيح . وليمكن الطواف عند اقامة خدمة القداس الالهى .
وتعلو المذبح قبه صغيرة تقام على أربعة أعمدة خارج المذبح وهذه القبه تمثل السماء أما الاعمده التى تحملها فتمثل الاربعة الانجيلين كما تمثل الالجهات الاربعه للكره الارضية .
ب)اللوح المقدس :
يوضع فوق المذبح مباشرة لوح من الخشب يكرسه ويدهنه الاسقف بالميرون وهو اشاره الى الصليب الذى علق عليه رب المجد ولا يجب الصلة على المذبح بدونه .
ج)الكرسى :
وهو صندوق الكأس يوضع فوق المذبح وله فتحه من أعلى لتوضع فيه الكاس التى تحوى دم المسيح لئلا تهرق على المذبح وسمى الكرسى اشارة الى كرسى العرش الذى رآه اشعياء النبى .
د)الكأس :
وهى مخصصه لوضع الخمرالممزوج بالماء اشاره الى الدم والماء اللذان خرجا من جنب المسيح على الصليب وهذا الخمر بالصلاة والتقديس واستدعاء الروح القدس يصير دم المخلص .
ه)الصينية :
تستعمل للمحافظه على الجواهر المقدسه التى تنشأ من تقسيم الجسد المقدس وهى تشير الى المزود ويقول بعض الاباء انها اشاره الى القبر الذى كان جسد الرب موضوعا فيه .
و)الملعقه :
وهى باليونانيه (ماستير ) وتستعمل لمناولة الدم الكريم وتذكرنا بالملقط الذى كان بيد و احد من السيرافيم وأخذ به جمرة من على المذبح ومس بها شفتى أشعياء لتقديسه ونزع اثمه .
س)القبة :
وهى عبارة عن نصفى دائرة متقاطعان ومثبتين من الوسط يعلوهما صليب وتوضع القبة فوق الصينيه وتغطى باللفافه حتى لاتلامس الجسدالموضوع فى الصينيه . وهى تشير الى النجم الذى قاد المجوس الى موضع الطفل يسوع فى المزود ولذا تسميه بعض الطوائف بالنجم .
ح)حق المناوله :
وهو وعاء من الفضة يوضع فيه جزء من الجسد والدم الكريمين يحمله الكاهن الى المرضى الراغبين فى التناول فى البيوت والمستشفيات أو سجين فى أحد السجون .

:754rn:


----------



## red_pansy (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فكره سريعه عن أوانى المذبح*

اسفه ياجماعه غلطت فى كتابة كلمه فى الموضوع وده تصحيحها  وهى (بلوطات ممرا ) وليست  (بلوطات مرا)


----------



## Coptic Man (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فكره سريعه عن أوانى المذبح*

موضوع قيم للغاية يا ريد بانسي

ومعلومات جميلة

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## the servant (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فكره سريعه عن أوانى المذبح*





سلام ونعمة ريد,,,,

فعلا كلام اخي كوبتك صح جدااا.......
عظيمة اسرار كنيستنا القبطية وخصوصاااا هذا السر العظيم الذي بة نتحد مع المسيح
ونكون في شراكة وبركة معة تسمحيلي اضيف صور لبعض هذة الاواني المقدسة


----------



## red_pansy (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فكره سريعه عن أوانى المذبح*

*اولا ميرسى ليك ياكوبتك وميرسى*
*يافراى على الصور جميله جدا*
*ولو عندك تانى صور ضيفها على طوووووووول*
*بدون إذن احنا كلنا اخوات وربنا يباركم *​


----------



## الملك العقرب (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فكره سريعه عن أوانى المذبح*

الله عليك يا ريد بجد بحث اكثر من رائع و يا ريت لو تسمح يعني تشحهلنا بتفصيل اكثر و لو لم يمكن اشرحها علي حلقات و مرسي يا جميل بجد استفدت كتيييييييير


----------



## red_pansy (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فكره سريعه عن أوانى المذبح*

*ميرسى ياملك ويارب اقدر اجيب الشرح بالتفصيل*
*ومش لازم انا لا ممكن اى عضو تانى اللى يقدر *
*ويكون عنده معلومات بالتفصيل يقدمها وربنا يعوض تعبه*
*ربنا يباركك:yaka:*​


----------



## pepa (14 يوليو 2010)

ربنا يبارك تعب محبتكم  انت كنت محتاجة الموضوع  بجد شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## النهيسى (15 يوليو 2010)

شكرا للموضوع والمعلومات الرووووعه جداا​


----------



## kalimooo (16 يوليو 2010)




----------



## بوكى (29 يونيو 2012)

*ربنـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا يعوض تعبكــم بــجد ميرسى جــدا لكــل اللى ســاهم *


----------

